# CCNA question



## Rodomantade (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm knee deep in CCNA studying now, but I need a good simulator. Money is very tight so a home lab is out of the question. Most of the simulators are more expensive than a home lab!!! But, I ran into this: NetSimK.com - CCNA Network Simulator

Two questions: Is this legitimate? And, is this a quality simulator to learn on, even though its free??? Anyone have any experience? Thanks.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

What is being offered is a *trial* version for you to evaluate. What I did not care for is that the price of the software was not mentioned or the length of the trial period. 



> NetSimK beats them hands down in all respects, including *cost* … a fully functional *evaluation* version is currently available for FREE.


You may have to D/L and try it out to see what the price of the program is. I may be wrong, but this is what I see.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if you want anything quality related to any certification then I would reccomend Cisco Network Simulation Software | IT Practice Exams | IT Training | Boson although it will cost you.

Anything that is free is usually illegal especially when it comes to CISCO unless its a trial.


----------



## gandip (Sep 5, 2007)

I use Packettracker simulator and GNS3 emulator for my training and even at my classes. Try it! its worth.


----------



## PinoyIT (Feb 28, 2011)

Packet Tracer is great but you have to be enrolled in Cisco Academy to get it.

I'm using GNS3 right now to study for the ROUTE exam.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

PinoyIT said:


> Packet Tracer is great but you have to be enrolled in Cisco Academy to get it.
> 
> I'm using GNS3 right now to study for the ROUTE exam.


This and using it by any other means is against the law.


----------



## gandip (Sep 5, 2007)

PinoyIT said:


> Packet Tracer is great but you have to be enrolled in Cisco Academy to get it.
> 
> I'm using GNS3 right now to study for the ROUTE exam.


email do for packettracer. if you want. if you want to learn nothing should stop you.:grin:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

gandip said:


> email do for packettracer. if you want. if you want to learn nothing should stop you.:grin:


you have to be enrolled in cisco academy to use packet tracer. FYI I report people to cisco, compTIA and Microsoft who break their terms of service because its people who do this who have brought the career opportunities and salaries in IT down.


----------



## gandip (Sep 5, 2007)

greenbrucelee said:


> you have to be enrolled in cisco academy to use packet tracer. FYI I report people to cisco, compTIA and Microsoft who break their terms of service because its people who do this who have brought the career opportunities and salaries in IT down.


I am not here to advocate the illegal software but the world is evil. I appreciate your effort on bring down privacy stuff. Closing my words.

Good day!:wink:


----------



## waliaz (Apr 18, 2011)

connect with a couple of ppl who are planning the Cisco certification. share the cost and start a study group.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

pdfmei said:


> good simulator you many find in **** .


The site you mention is a braindump and is therfore illegal I am deleting your post. People who use braindumps have no business working in IT. If you cant pass properly then you need to study.


----------

